# my sweet Bovina...



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Bovie finally had her babies!! I checked her this morning and her ligaments were still pretty firm and barely sagging... I took her to the barn because it was a little different than yesterday. That was at 10 this morning. At 11 I checked her again and her left side was softer but the right was barely there... Ran to the store to get bedding... I got back and checked her again Right side gone... Left side no change. At 2 I Went out to check on her and she hadn't changed at all...still up, still eating, left ligaments no change. At 2:18 I Went back over to the barn and there were 2 babies! Already on their feet. I have named the girl Sable. I could use some help with the little boys name if anyone has any suggestions...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks! I need to get better pictures, now that they are dry...


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

She pulled a fast one on ya lol! Congrats on your new little ones


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mom is beautiful! I love her pink nose with the black spot.

My kids suggested Timmy, Titan, or Sader.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I like Titan!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG they are ADORABLE.!!!
I LOVE the name Sable for the Girl! 
(I used to have a Sable ferret!)
How about Sterling or Silver for the Boy?
They are TOO CUTE!
Congratulations to you, and to your Gorgeous Doe (that I want to steal! LOL)


----------

